# Battery Charger



## TB9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

I have 2x 6V batteries that I just put in storage in my garage. TT in storage with no shore power. What do you guys recommend as a charger (please be specific)? Thanks!
Terry B


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have the same setup and have a charger that can do either 6v or 12v charging. Works great. I recommend finding one that can detect the charge level and do an auto shutoff.

Mine only does that on the 12v setting, so I have to set an alarm to remind myself.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You have two choices depending on what you really need.

1 - A 3 stage automatic charger that is rated up to at least 20 amp when fast charging and down at 2 or less in float. You would use this when you want to charge your batteries during the camping season when the trailer is in storage and you need the batteries charged at home before you go. You can wire the 2 6vdc batteries in series and charge them with the charger set on 12 vdc.

2 - A 1.5 amp battery tender (sometimes called a battery minder). This is for a very slow maintenance charge over the winter when the trailer is in storage and you do not want to leave the batteries with the trailer to tempt thieves. So set it up with the battery tender and forget about them till spring. Again tie them in series and set the tender to 12 vdc.

Option 1 may be the best as it serves more of your charging needs but a good charger will run 2 or 3 times the cost of a battery tender. So there will be a cost to usability trade off.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

I have 2 - 1.5 amp float/chargers. They monitor the batteries and provide a slow charge if needed. The units sit on the shelf next to the batteries, small and easy to use, set them & forget them. They are made by Schumacher Electric Corp., model 1562A. I got them at Wal-Mart for about $20 each, though they might be less in the lower 48. They can be used for 6v or 12v.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

CamperAndy is right on the mark...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great info, Andy. Thanks!








I always wondered if there was any reason you could not tie two 6V's together for charging as a single 12V. It stands to reason, but I had never heard for sure.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

The charger I use is a high frequency charger that will charge at 2, 10, or 25 amps. It used High frequency like a switching power supply that way you have a very light unit, a 25 amp linear charger has a heavy transformer in it making it a pain to lug around. This charger hold the battery at the selected rate like 25 amps for a much longer time than drops off quickly. This is a much better way to charge a battery and much more efficient.

The older chargers drop off at a steady rate, not so good. My charger stop charging when the battery reaches full charge and only start charging when the battery drops. This is important because even leaving 1 amp charge on a full battery is real bad will boil the water out warp the plates and shorten the life of the battery. Older type chargers will float a battery and this is bad on a battery that is not getting discharged in any way.

I bought my charger at Sams club for only $49. it also will boost start at 75 amps. Well show voltage, amperage and display full when the battery is charged. It also analyzes the condition of the battery and has a mode to remove calcium buildup off the plates. Will charge Wet cells, gel cells, and AGM batteries. It also will test your alternator in your rig. Nice package for $49.


----------



## TB9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

All good info! Thanks guys - off I go to Sam's...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Great info, Andy. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how the Outback charges them when it's plugged in...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bill - Sounds like a good choice. What make and model is it? Some people have no Sam's Club so would have to look for it at another source.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Autozone has a charger that does both 12V and 6 V up to 6 amps. It is a Schlumacher I think. Cost about $45.

Works for me!

Just another thought! Beware of the float chargers or those that only charge at 2 AMPS or less. They will not revive a really dead battery. You need at least 6 AMPS to do that!

OOPS make that Advanced Auto parts not Autozone!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Bill - Sounds like a good choice. What make and model is it? Some people have no Sam's Club so would have to look for it at another source.


Exactly! That sounds like a great unit.
Brand name please?

Thanks!










Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S. to Jim: All I can say is...


----------



## edgramir (Feb 9, 2005)

I thought the Outback had a built in charger? You plug into your home and the charger will tricke charge the batteries and monitor the load?

ed


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

edgramir said:


> I thought the Outback had a built in charger? You plug into your home and the charger will tricke charge the batteries and monitor the load?
> 
> ed


It is true that the Outback has a very good Converter/Charger built in but the question was about a unit with remote storage and the need to charge the batteries at home.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I found this sweetie for, I think, around $75.

http://www.amazon.com/Vector-VEC1093-Smart...r/dp/B00009RB0T

Heckuva deal - it charges them (2 - T-105's) in a hurry, on those rare occasions when that is needed. My converter has a nice three stage converter internally, so I just do it now and then for fun - to make sure they don't get sulfated.

Sluggo


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

This is my winter charger.

http://batterytender.com/default.php?cPath=11_2

Check the water, plug in and pray for spring.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I will post the brand and model number when I get home Saturday. Right now we are at Lake Tahoe making our donations







This place it like a ghost town this time of the year but the view from the room it spectacular. Any one know any good Keno numbers, mine don't seem to be working very well









Anyway we leave Saturday morning head down the hill to Sacramento to pick up the Outback, it Got a new front, one new skirt and few smaller warrenty fixes.

I will post the brand and model number when I get home Saturday. Right now we are at Lake Tahoe making our donations







This place it like a ghost town this time of the year but the view from the room it spectacular. Any one know any good Keno numbers, mine don't seem to be working very well









Anyway we leave Saturday morning head down the hill to Sacramento to pick up the Outback, it Got a new front, one new skirt and few smaller warrenty fixes.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

OK guys I'm home now and the charger is from a company called Power on board, and it is smart charger. Here is a link to it. Click here

Sure hopes this works.

Anyway I really like this charger it is so much better than the old analog charger that I was using. My old charger was heavy, and would boil the water out of a battery if I didn't take it off after it was done.


----------

